

Initiative got $1.3M to reproduce results from 50 papers in cancer research - yread
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2013/10/initiative-gets-1-3-million-to-verify-findings-of-50-high-profile-cancer-papers.html

======
paulorlando
This is great, but how do they choose which ones to try to reproduce?

